# What should I include in new S-Line..



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Looking to buy my third TT....Wife involved so she want same again but mk3 

Currently have Ibis white S-Line black edition petrol and she wants similar again...but I wanted to try sneaking in extras :lol:

So i'm happy with Ibis white and S-Line but should I go for these or not, is it worth it:

1. Diesel this time? We haven't done that much mileage in current car but as cost difference is minimal (£40) so is it worth it?
2. What packages? Comfort and Sound package and technology packages look good but adds cost and I know she will say paying too much already  . Which do you definitely need....Seen that some say technology to make most of digital dash..Hint we never agree on heating...come to think of it we don't agree on much apart from liking the TT :lol: 
3.Heated seats...as above at least i'll have some control!
4. Auto-dimming rear-view mirror with light and rain sensor package as i'm just getting lazy in my old age....

Don't want to spend too much so really just want items that will benefit the most....although some of the extras should be standard offerings anyway...listening Audi..

3rd new TT do you think i'll get good deal due to my loyalty .... think I know the answer to that


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I went for technology & comfort packs, heated seats, s line diesel in red


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

ive ordered ibis 2.0 fsi, s line, super sports seats 19 blades heated seats.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you're not doing 15-20,000 miles per year then go petrol. This is largely due to poor fuel economy on diesels when cold and also the need to regenerate the diesel particulate filter (DPF).

Add in the fact that the petrol is significantly more powerful and I'd say it's an easy choice to go petrol.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Would suggest as much as you can get included, and the biggest discount possible. Otherwise when Audi start discounting and/or adding extras as standard fits in about 18 months it will look really like a bad buy.

Unless you just want the base car then who cares?


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've gone for the Petrol S-Line and added in;

1/ Heated seats
2/ Folding mirrors
3/ Hold assist (brilliant for £90 if you have never used it before)
4/ Central armrest (thought it would look strange without one)

I like Tech stuff but wasn't blown away by the Tech pack, most people will say this is a must add-on but for knocking on 2 grand, no thanks (and it would have sent me over my budget).
If i want to check Facebook or twitter i will use my mobile and sat nav is not something my wife needs to do her 75 miles a week.


----------



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all.

Looking like petrol, comfort pack, heated seats, hold assist and possibly folding mirrors.

Agree the technology package just seems very expensive.

As suggested I'll set the wife on them to get as much discount as possible or th emost added extras 

Cheers


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine is coming in the next 10 days (Petrol, manual) and went for the below extras:
Comfort & Sound Pack
daytona grey
hill hold
LIGHTS AND WIPERS
smoking pack
cruise
electric folding mirrors
Interior light pack
PARK PLUS
SUPER SPORTS SEATS IN FINE NAPPA

I would not personally choose heated seats as the warm temperatures might make the leather a bit saggy if you go for full leather.The tech pack is visually great but with Google maps linkup with your phone you can hear the instructions via bluetooth and save yourself £1800. I managed to get 5% on the total price so free Super Sports Seats for me!


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Heated seats if leather are essential imho. Quattro is another essential option but audi don't see it that way not offering it on the manual 230. Any enthusiast is going to look away and wait for them to offer it and increase the discounts to 10% with more options as standard which the market will force them to in 12 months I think.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

philgage78 said:


> I've gone for the Petrol S-Line and added in;
> 
> 1/ Heated seats
> 2/ Folding mirrors
> ...


Is hold assist something that is really required on an S-tronic? What extra does it bring?

Genuine question as I've never had it!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd go for a TFSi Quattro S-Tronic with SatNav. I'd avoid the diesel because I think its NO2 emissions are going to become an issue in the very near future and it doesn't save you much anyway unless you do a big mileage. The quattro and the S-Tronic are a brilliant combination - the quattro gives you the traction to get off the line more quickly (look at the Audi figures) and the S-Tronic changes gear in a blink of an eye. Get the SatNav (whichever pack it comes in) because it's handy and you'll get back most of the money when you sell - SatNav is one of the lowest depreciating options.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't believe you can get Quattro in the diesel variant either.


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

cheechy said:


> philgage78 said:
> 
> 
> > I've gone for the Petrol S-Line and added in;
> ...


Very good question, not sure how this works with S-tronic.

I drive a MK7 Golf GTD manual and it works really well. Also VW didn't charge £90 extra for it :?


----------

